# iTunes: Top 25 Most Played



## Shifting (Sep 11, 2002)

iTunes is such a great program, for so many reasons.  but one feature i absolutely love is the Top 25 Most Played feature.  i just like being able to keep track of the songs i listen to the most.

so, i thought it would be fun for us to list our own Top 25's.  i know that these can change very fast, so be sure to date your list.  i'll start. 

(one note: Blackout, C Obvious and Dust are music projects i've been involved in...i can't help it, i'm addicted to listening to music i'm a part of.)

i was lazy, i just used Grab to get a picture of mine, but you can list yours if you like.

my Top 25 from 9.11.02 @ 3:15 AM:


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 11, 2002)

Major props on this topic.  I think it is a neat idea.

So I too am lazy.  Here are mine.

Matthew


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2002)

I was going to be lazy and paste it in, but that didn't work.    Hang on.

http://www.anim8.biz/mostplayed.jpg


----------



## Decado (Sep 12, 2002)

Here they are!


----------



## Kristjan (Sep 12, 2002)

-


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 12, 2002)

Kristjan  Help by Howie Day and We can Work it Out by Heather Nova are great.  I have them on my playlist and I think they are better then the Beetle's version and I think that says a lot.

Matthew


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 13, 2002)

Mine...


----------



## fryke (Sep 13, 2002)

I suddenly feel a bit like 'High Fidelity'. 

I'm only gonna post you my top 5 therefore:

The top five from my iTunes 25 list are:

1. Dusty Springfield "The look of love"
2. Sofa Surfers "Sofa Rockers"
3. Creed "Higher"
4. Tori Amos "Cornflake Girl"
5. AC/DC "Ride On"


----------



## julguribye (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmm... isn't it anyone that like trance here?

The four on the top are radiostations.


----------



## senne (Sep 18, 2002)

How can i take a screenshot that isn't .pdf?


senne.


----------



## Decado (Sep 18, 2002)

Hmmm... Strange. Command-shift-3 shouldnt make pdfs. I think it's set to produce Tiffs. I have used Tinkertool, so mine automatically make jpegs. Dont know if this is in the .2 version (since stupid swedish Apple have not bought in enough copies so i still have no OSX.2. just had to get that off my chest  )
Are you sure you know what you are doing?


----------



## cabbage (Sep 18, 2002)

this out to be interesting


----------



## senne (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> *Hmmm... Strange. Command-shift-3 shouldnt make pdfs. I think it's set to produce Tiffs. I have used Tinkertool, so mine automatically make jpegs. Dont know if this is in the .2 version (since stupid swedish Apple have not bought in enough copies so i still have no OSX.2. just had to get that off my chest  )
> Are you sure you know what you are doing?  *




Yeah, i think it has something to do with 10.2... I really do the command-shift-3-thing!


senne.


----------



## themacko (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2002)

This is not normally how I listen to music... kind of a weird mix, no? 






Hmmm... why doesn't that look right?
Wonder if I did it right... oh well.


----------



## mrfluffy (Dec 5, 2002)

here's mine

edit: i accidently cut out the 25th song, it's up the bracket by the libertines.


----------



## Jasoco (Dec 11, 2002)

Smart Playlists ROCK THE CASBAH LIKE WHITESNAKE! I can set one up and not even have to think about it next time I import a CD by the artist. You all should try it.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 14, 2002)

I recently reset all my playlists, so what is here is slightly skewed:


----------



## blastic (Dec 31, 2002)

mine


----------



## ksv (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *here's mine
> 
> edit: i accidently cut out the 25th song, it's up the bracket by the libertines. *



Hey, how did you rip Hullaballoo?


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Hey, how did you rip Hullaballoo?  *


i just put it in there normally, although it was very slow. and can't take my eyes off you is from the in your world/deadstar single but i put it in hullaballoo so it was nice and neat.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jan 1, 2003)

Here is mine!  What can I say, I am a product of the Pop generation.

Matthew


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 2, 2003)

I've resetted mine to get a count for the whole year, the top 10 should be around 1000 plays by the end which will suggest i should get out more.


----------



## jesustoast (Jan 12, 2003)

woah.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 12, 2003)

Top25


----------

